# [Evocations of the Archmagi] Submissions Closed



## RangerWickett (Aug 4, 2003)

*Evocations of the Archmagi Open Submissions Now Closed*
Nearly two months after the original open call was announced, E.N. Publishing is now closing the submissions.  We have received over 200 _pages_ of submitted spells, plus even more in prestige classes and other options, so we'd like to give a big thanks to all the people who submitted.  It is likely to take us a while to read through all the submissions, but with your help we know we'll be able to create the best book for spellcasters who like to blow things up.

We expect to have decided on which submission we'll use by the end of August, and as soon as we have a list, we'll announce the names and spells of those who have been accepted.  Look forward to the announcement, and we hope you all are ready for one explosive book of spells.


----------

